# Well here it is



## smokin pop-pop (Jan 28, 2018)

After 13 days of curing in the fridge and 7 1/2 hours of hickory smoke it’s finally ready for a rest in the fridge till Wednesday,then I will slice and pack for freezer


----------



## oddegan (Jan 28, 2018)

Nice! Looks like it turned out well. You'll have to let us all know how it tastes.


----------



## wbf610 (Jan 28, 2018)

I need to try to make my own bacon one of these days.  How’s the taste?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 28, 2018)

The bacon looks real good.  Now for the taste test.................
Waiting.
Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2018)

It sure picked up some nice color!
Did you cold smoke it?
Al


----------



## smokin pop-pop (Jan 29, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> It sure picked up some nice color!
> Did you cold smoke it?
> Al


Yeah I put about 8 hours of hickory smoke on it. Smoker never got above 75 degrees. Taste isn’t bad at all for my first try, my wife even likes it


----------



## smokin pop-pop (Jan 29, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> The bacon looks real good.  Now for the taste test.................
> Waiting.
> Gary


Hey Gary the taste is pretty darn good for my first try.nice smokey flavor might still be just a tad too salty but I will work on that with the other 4 pieces I have in the cure now.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 29, 2018)

Uh Oh !!!
Somebody's gonna be hooked on Home-Smoked Bacon!!:)
Like.

Bear


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 29, 2018)

Great looking Bacon!!!! I have a a few slabs in the freezer waiting for me to try out. I have not done any yet either but am eager to try some. Waiting for some warmer weather probably this spring.


----------



## Ed Crain (Jan 29, 2018)

Looks good just packaged mine up tonight. I’ll probably give it another try before long


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 29, 2018)

Glad to hear you're happy with the finished bacon.
I've got a few slabs off my pig in the freezer.  This spring I'll be smoking some regular bacon and some black forest bacon.
POINT for a great 1st bacin smoke.
Gary


----------

